# LED Bulb vs Retrofit kit



## kok328 (Feb 13, 2015)

Aside from the supposed heat issue, what
Are the pros and cons on an LED bulb versus a LED
retrofit kit.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2015)

Bulbs are cheaper.


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 14, 2015)

I know some hotel owners that put the retrofit units in all their rooms because the screw in type get stolen and the retros don't.  I like the cleaner look of the lens also.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2015)

Why change fixtures or mess with adapters when you can just screw in a bulb? Hopefully, any houseguest I may have will leave them alone.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 14, 2015)

From what I've read heat is not an issue with halogen or incandescent bulbs but will shorten the life of an LED bulb. The retro kits have heat sinks to help with this problem and the new trim ring design with perimeter diode placement makes them more attractive than an exposed bulb in a can. I guess more homework is in order to figure out if the extra money is worth the reasons for the kit.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 16, 2015)

I installed dimmable LED bulbs in my bonus room cans because they were existing with trim rings already in place.  If I were installing new can lights I'd forgo the can and install these on a regular ceiling box.    http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-5-i...isk-Light-80-CRI-3000K-SLD606830WHR/204732243 

No need to install a can saving a lot of money in the process, a regular ceiling box is all that is required making them great for areas with limited height above the drywall.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm looking for an LED in excess of 1000 lumens and 5000 color temp to replace 65W down lights in a can.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 17, 2015)

Home Depot has them:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...od-Light-Bulb-435016/205213868#specifications

Color conversions: http://www.seesmartled.com/kb/choosing_color_temperature/ 

Only 800 lumens but much cheaper than the Home Depot product:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_592639-3-78...=1&currentURL=?Ntt=led+light+bulbs&facetInfo=

This site might get you close to what you're looking for.  https://www.1000bulbs.com/


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys.  After doing some more homework, this is what I decided on.
http://www.menards.com/main/p-2428486.htm
I managed to snag these at $25/ea.


----------



## lukeborn (Feb 24, 2015)

Just a list from personal experience:

Pro Retro-fit trim:
You get a nice looking new trim ring instead of keeping the old one that may look a bit dingy
The metal of the can is no longer visible due to the new trim ring
I feel like the light is actually a bit brighter/more even
Life span is generally longer

Against Retro-fit:
Cost is generally higher, but you are getting a trim ring out of the deal as well
When one goes out 2 or more years from now you may not find an exact replacement as style/technology is changing almost daily now

Pro LED Bulb:
Easier/Faster
Cheaper
More likely to be able to find one that's similar when one goes out
Looks more like a standard incandescent bulb (may also be negative depending how you look at that)
No need to replace trim ring

Against LED Bulb:
Bulbs typically have a shorter life span
Old, sometimes ugly/dingy trims stay in place

Again this is mostly opinion but a lot of this is experience based on my own house and how my customers have commented.  Hopefully you find it at least a bit helpful.

-Lucas


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 24, 2015)

lukeborn said:


> Just a list from personal experience:
> 
> Pro Retro-fit trim:
> You get a nice looking new trim ring instead of keeping the old one that may look a bit dingy
> ...


Good summary, and welcome!


----------

